# Feeding the babys



## ktown55 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello everyone, Dose Anyone Have Or Could Tell Where I Can Fine 
A Good But (EASY) Recipe to Feed The Babys? I Just Bought a Feeder Bottle For Them At TS ... Thanks...


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 31, 2010)

I breed does in groups, so I won't ever have to hand raise babies. I've done it in the past, but the does always do a better job than I ever could. KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer) is available at most pet stores, and is what I've always heard recommended.

Forgive my nosiness, but is the mother absolutely a no-go?


----------



## dbunni (Jul 31, 2010)

KMR is the answer.  We use a syringe.  TB at first, then a larger one when they are taking more.  But only when mom has given up or is dead.

But ... only, only if the mother is not feeding or has passed on.  We do not supplement babies.  As stated in the above post, we may move babies between mothers if the litters are too large or a mother does not take care.  But we do everything possible for the baby to stay with a mom.
Remember, mothers do not feed during the day.  To make sure the babies are being taken care of, check for pudgy tummies.  They should look like little Walrus at this stage!

If she is doing her job, but there is a concern about the amount they are getting.  Check the water intake of the doe.  In this heat they drink more than normally necessary to sustain a litter.  Give extras ... bananas work great, yogurt too.  Can supplement with calf manna ... just a few pellets in each feeding (8-12).  Also probiotics (either water based or the cow tube) or Neutracal.  All work great.

Best of luck ...


----------



## Citylife (Jul 31, 2010)

I was wondering why you needed to feed them, did the mother die?  
I do not know of a good solid substitute, but i do know that your momma rabbit is not going to pay much attention to her babies when its daylight.  She may jump in to see that you didnt take one......... but other then that, she will not be nursing them or cleaning them or any of those motherly things.  She will nurse them "maybe" twice a night.  
There is no need to feed if they have big fat tummies.  
Good luck to you.

The lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, thier kits, and a lizard


----------



## ktown55 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> I breed does in groups, so I won't ever have to hand raise babies. I've done it in the past, but the does always do a better job than I ever could. KMR (Kitten Milk Replacer) is available at most pet stores, and is what I've always heard recommended.
> 
> Forgive my nosiness, but is the mother absolutely a no-go?


First Things First....I Just Want To Thank Each And Everyone For Replieing To My Post...Over All My Doe Is Doing A Good Job At Feeding The Babys, BUT....There Is One Baby That Isn't Getting Feed....I think It Might Be the Runt...When I Use This KMRHow Warm Dose It needTo Be? Room Temp? I'm Goin To Have To Keep This One In Side And Try And Nurse It Back...thanks Again Everyone...


----------



## dbunni (Aug 1, 2010)

First, do not separate the baby from the pack.  It is in the pack that it learns to fight for the food and develop muscles.  If alone, the baby will have no motivation to grow and mature.  You are giving it all it needs, so why move?

KMR ... luke warm like feeding a baby.   but ... you really don't need to do this.  In the middle of the day bring mother and baby together for a private feeding.  The baby will only need a couple of minutes on her.  Set both on a non slip surface... towel works great.  If mother does not want to cooperate, set her in your lap upside down and place the baby on mommy.  Hold the doe, she may try to kick the kit off.

This kit may be a runt or fadder.  In that case you are fighting a loosing battle.  I am sorry to say.  We do loose a percentage of babies before they mature into healthy 12 week old kits.  As much as we try to save them all, we cannot.  As a vet tech, I should know!

good luck ... once again ... keep with the pack and work with mother before you head down the KMR route.


----------



## ktown55 (Aug 1, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> First, do not separate the baby from the pack.  It is in the pack that it learns to fight for the food and develop muscles.  If alone, the baby will have no motivation to grow and mature.  You are giving it all it needs, so why move?
> 
> KMR ... luke warm like feeding a baby.   but ... you really don't need to do this.  In the middle of the day bring mother and baby together for a private feeding.  The baby will only need a couple of minutes on her.  Set both on a non slip surface... towel works great.  If mother does not want to cooperate, set her in your lap upside down and place the baby on mommy.  Hold the doe, she may try to kick the kit off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Again For Your Replie, I Wish I Had Read This Before I did What I Did..I Ran To The TSC And Bought The KMR And Feed The Baby Some And i Gotta Say This,, The Little Booger Was Glad To Get It...But After that I put It Back Back With The Other Babys, And I Bring All Of Them Inside Due To The 90++ Heat We Have Here.And Put them Back In The Evening With The Mother...Should I Still Do that With this Baby,? Put It Back It With Mom? This Is My First Time Doin This, Trying To Raise Rabbits, Most of the Time I Raise Chickens...So I'm Sorry If I Ask To Much , But Thank You And Everyone Else For There Help.........


----------



## dbunni (Aug 1, 2010)

It's hot here too.  These past few weeks have been crazy with keeping fans going 24/7 and frozen tiles... we have angoras!  But with the Angoras are a herd of commercial broken NZs born earlier this month ... 34 of them!  I have not brought any of the kits inside.  What I have done is remove some of the fur to keep mom from covering them in the heat.  Babies can dehydrate too...  The outside day temp is such that the babies can handle it.  If it is projected to get below 70 in the eve, I cover them back up.  Bringing a baby inside, away from the pack is a concern, as stated in the above post.  Besides the temp swing if you have the AC cranked!  Trust in the mother and mother nature.  Pull up a chair under a tree and give mommy & baby a little private time for the noon feeding.

Good luck ... Oh and relax!  it is normal to panic with the first few litters!


----------



## ktown55 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just Want To Say Thank You Again to everyone For there Help.After All My Wife And I Did This Morning For The Baby, We Lost it, But On the Up Side If There Is Such a Thing, The Other Four Seem To Be Doin Well,Every Morning There Little Bellys Are Full....Thanks Again


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that you lost the little guy. It's always tough to lose them. It can seem pretty ruthless to just let them "take their chance," but I have learned that some babies just aren't meant to live (for whatever reason), and all my efforts do is just prolong the inevitable.

While it's true that the babies can handle 90+ temps, there is one little problem to watch out for. Normally, kits instinctively huddle together to stay warm, but when it's hot, they spread out to stay cool. They are more likely to crawl out of the nest box at this stage, and may get stepped on by the doe if they do. Once they have their eyes open, it is no longer an issue, but it is something to be aware of.

Just out of curiosity, what breed of rabbit are these?


----------



## Citylife (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 16 day old kits right now.  Today temps were 99 and the heat index around 108.  My rabbits are in the coolest spot in the yard and one of us checks on them at least every two hours in this heat.  Today is the first time I have had to put a frozen bottle in with my babies.  One, was so "not home"  when I went out there that I did not expect him to live.  I layed him on top of the bottle and you could watch him come back to his senses.  I have put frozen bottles and bricks out there 4 times today.  Tomorrow is supposed to be worse so I have a few more bottles made up and freezing.  I have seen people say on here they use ceramic tiles.  What do you mean by that?  The thin tile you would use to tile your floor or showers?  I have used bricks, as I thought they would last longer beinging so dense.  I would prefer something lighter is someone has some advise on that.  

I am concerned about bringing them in the house, but I may have to tomorrow.  It is right around 80 in my house and that is with 2 a/c's running full time.  I have never had a hard time keeping this house cool until this year.
I look forward to any feedback.  

All I can say is it is hard to keep them cool enough in the heat the country is dealing with.  I will bring them in if it is best....... I just worry about the big transition in temps.

The lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits now, their kits and a lizard.


----------



## dbunni (Aug 2, 2010)

Tiles ... not inside tiles.  The ones used outside.  They are made to handle the extreme temperature changes.  Mine range in size from 4x4 to 12x12 depending on the bunny.  I have several sets to rotate in and out.  This way there is always one ready.


----------

